# Ever get tips from an Indian rider?



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm talking about people from the Country India. They are fine people. I've never had a problem with one. I've had a few with not such a great attitude but that's it.

But I don't think I've ever gotten a tip from one. I don't think it's in their culture.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'm talking about people from the Country India. They are fine people. I've never had a problem with one. I've had a few with not such a great attitude but that's it.
> 
> But I don't think I've ever gotten a tip from one. I don't think it's in their culture.


Yes, I have. One was actually this past friday night. Dude tipped me $7 something on the app and $3 in cash.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'm talking about people from the Country India. They are fine people. I've never had a problem with one. I've had a few with not such a great attitude but that's it.
> 
> But I don't think I've ever gotten a tip from one. I don't think it's in their culture.


I've gotten plenty of tips from Indians.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'm talking about people from the Country India. They are fine people. I've never had a problem with one. I've had a few with not such a great attitude but that's it.
> 
> But I don't think I've ever gotten a tip from one. I don't think it's in their culture.


They are here on H1B1 visas. Getting paid very little, living 10 guys in a one bedroom. They'll never tip.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> They are here on H1B1 visas. Getting paid very little, living 10 guys in a one bedroom. They'll never tip.


My mom rented a house to some Indians working for IBM. After they were there for a while I had to go in to fix something. The only furniture they had in the living room was outdoor furniture. I guess it was cheaper than regular furniture.

The other thing I noticed about Indian people is they seem to eat the same spicy food for breakfast because at 7am in the morning they smell like they brought a spice rack along for the ride.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I also respect Indian people. Many have come here to Utah for work, some of which are sponsored by tech companies due to a shortage of tech-educated people here in the US. They're typically very polite and hard working. 

But, on that note, they tip very very seldom. Only once can I recall one tipping me. All others, I immediately plan on no tip. And so far (with the exception of that one), that has been the case.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> They are here on H1B1 visas. Getting paid very little, living 10 guys in a one bedroom. They'll never tip.


absolute truth

more often than not living in a complex with 2-3 bedroom condos

You'll see like 10+ ppl coming out of those Indian units



losiglow said:


> I also respect Indian people. Many have come here to Utah for work, some of which are sponsored by tech companies due to a shortage of tech-educated people here in the US. They're typically very polite and hard working.
> 
> But, on that note, they tip very very seldom. Only once can I recall one tipping me. All others, I immediately plan on no tip. And so far (with the exception of that one), that has been the case.


they're stingy
its okay to say it


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes.......at no different a ratio than others.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> My mom rented a house to some Indians working for IBM. After they were there for a while I had to go in to fix something. The only furniture they had in the living room was outdoor furniture. I guess it was cheaper than regular furniture.
> 
> The other thing I noticed about Indian people is they seem to eat the same spicy food for breakfast because at 7am in the morning they smell like they brought a spice rack along for the ride.


Cha (tea) in the morning &#128515;&#128077;.

There are a lot of different punjabi food items but the common factor are the spices. Main ingredients are lune(salt), merch(pepper), halthi, masala. Mix them together to create the stank storm within the house.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'm talking about people from the Country India. They are fine people. I've never had a problem with one. I've had a few with not such a great attitude but that's it.
> 
> But I don't think I've ever gotten a tip from one. I don't think it's in their culture.


Never. Tipping even with pizza delivery (where in my area I get 95% of customers tipping an average of $5) is spotty and usually $1-2 IF there is one. There are exceptions, but I haven't seen any with rideshare.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Here is the thing about people who come from India... they save and send a lot of the money to their family in India. So can't say they're cheap. They just have different priorities.

As for us American born Indians, almost all that I know are very anti cheapos. Especially in our family (cousins, smiling, etc). The last thing you want to be known as is cheap.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes, gotten numerous tips from Indian riders, as well as food delivery customers. I think the stereotype gets way overexaggerated here. It's possible that precentage wise it's less prevalent, but I think it's more of a cultural thing, and possibly more likely with first generation immigrants.

I don't think many countries have the tipping conventions of the US. Being from Europe myself, I was largely unaware of that stuff when I first came here. I remember getting food delivered to an office I worked in (long before Uber Eats etc), and was pretty oblivious to how reliant the delivery guy was on tips, till my (American) co worker explained it to me.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Never. Also my rudest pax and a 1 star. They can be tricky to navigate.


----------



## Ravedancer (Apr 22, 2017)

Got my first one last night! It was only a dollar but I was kind of shocked because he was grumpy and annoyed. Most of them are quiet and polite but after at least a 100 times and it was my first. 
I almost started a thread about it.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Ive never given Pocahontis a ride


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

many tips from indian people . i did a lot of airport trips with them they tip well and in the city nice tips . there some of the nicest people i have ever met .


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> many tips from indian people . i did a lot of airport trips with them they tip well and in the city nice tips . there some of the nicest people i have ever met .


Indians are actually my best riders. Toes on the curb and always ready to roll.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I’ve had tips from all races. I’m been stiffed by all races. I can’t think of any subgroup that tips more or less than the other. Perhaps I’m just lucky or I don’t have a built in bias.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Indians are actually my best riders. Toes on the curb and always ready to roll.
[/QUOTE]
That wasn't the question.... The question was DO THEY EVER TIP.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Dekero said:


> That wasn't the question.... The question was DO THEY EVER TIP.


Duh! I was responding to someone else. Stay in your lane!


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I picked up one named Aladin. Wanted to ask if his flying carpet broke.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> I picked up one named Aladin. Wanted to ask if his flying carpet broke.


I dont believe you &#129300;. I'm indian and even I have never met a indian guy name Aladdin


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont believe you &#129300;. I'm indian and even I have never met a indian guy name Aladdin


Good thing what you believe doesn't matter.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Good thing what you believe doesn't matter.


Okay I guess that was a good one &#128530;


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> But I don't think I've ever gotten a tip from one. I don't think it's in their culture.


My mom has that problem at her work. The Indians notoriously never tip or only tip a dollar.

I can't remember any Indians tipping me doing Uber or Lyft, but so few people tip on rideshare any ways that I never bother to remember the demographics of it. I can say off the top of the head most of the people I remember tipping good are white and black American people. Guess that makes sense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'm talking about people from the Country India. They are fine people. I've never had a problem with one. I've had a few with not such a great attitude but that's it.
> 
> But I don't think I've ever gotten a tip from one. I don't think it's in their culture.


No.
I havent either .
But my Chineese passengers All tip well.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> I havent either .
> But my Chineese passengers All tip well.


Diff pple diff perspectives.

I had a mandarin boss that was amazing. I'm talking cash gift on Valentine's Day, Easter, Christmas, Halloween.. any holiday.

he also paid me $30/hr cash (this is almost a decade and yes I was a scruffy kid) and he also took me to vegas, nothing like that.. wasn't old enough to be in casinos so he would gamble and I would have my own room to do hw or wander around the shops. Gave me a couple thousand cash before He went gambling.

but he would NOT tip.

How did I know? We were sitting waiting for our bill and the waitress (this was a diner we frequent downtown near 450 Sutter where he had his office) slid him the bill and the "card" reserved for tourists telling him it's customary to tip &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;.

since then I made sure to take care of the bills and tip well... which is easy since I was basically doing everything but the medical aspect of that office.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

MasterAbsher said:


> Good thing what you believe doesn't matter.


Hey dipshyt, she's Indian and was being unwarrantedly cool to you. Pull your head out your ass.

"I picked 'one' up". Racist!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Duh! I was responding to someone else. Stay in your lane fool!


Bite me


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I'm talking about people from the Country India. They are fine people. I've never had a problem with one. I've had a few with not such a great attitude but that's it.
> 
> But I don't think I've ever gotten a tip from one. I don't think it's in their culture.


Nearly all are kind and respectful passengers though. I wish I could say the same about our homegrown Americans


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> They are here on H1B1 visas. Getting paid very little, living 10 guys in a one bedroom. They'll never tip.


H1 makes good $, but they have to go back after certain years. So the window of opportunity to save $ is limited.
I get few of the tech workers every week.
Tips are hit and miss. Airport rides, high tip%


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

There have been several threads in the past regarding this issue. Consensus seemed to be that about one out of one hundred tips.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Bite me


No! Bite ME!



mbd said:


> H1 makes good $, but they have to go back after certain years. So the window of opportunity to save $ is limited.
> I get few of the tech workers every week.
> Tips are hit and miss. Airport rides, high tip%


A lot of people are making the point that Indians don't tip because of economic or personal conditions, but I consistently get tips from Latin American immigrants, people who have very similar conditions yet are making less than people on H1B visas. It's not an economic or personal condition cause and effect, it's a matter of culture, etiquette, and thankfulness. I do have the signs in my car in both English and Spanish and I put on Latin music when I can tell the person is Latino/a. I think that shows and effort and respect on my part.

I find many Indian people act like they're entitled or superior. I guess when you come from a caste system that's baked in. Then again some are super warm, friendly and outgoing.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> No! Bite ME!
> 
> 
> A lot of people are making the point that Indians don't tip because of economic or personal conditions, but I consistently get tips from Latin American immigrants, people who have very similar conditions yet are making less than people on H1B visas. It's not an economic or personal condition cause and effect, it's a matter of culture, etiquette, and thankfulness. I do have the signs in my car in both English and Spanish and I put on Latin music when I can tell the person is Latino/a. I think that shows and effort and respect on my part.
> ...


Yeah Bite Him!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes, 3 rides, same rider, within 3 hours. 3 tips, $3, $3 and $5.06.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I've had tips from all races. I'm been stiffed by all races.


/\/\/\ This /\/\/\


----------

